# Fußballweltmeisterschaft der Frauen 2011



## Paule (26 Juni 2011)

Ich habe mir heute das Eröffnungsspiel angeschaut. 
Deutschland gegen Kanada (2:1)

Das war echt klasse Fußball, alle Achtung. :s12:
Ich denke das nächste Spiel am Donnerstag werde ich auch anschauen.

Die spucken auch viel weniger auf den Rasen wie die Männer.

Ich wünsche unseren Damen auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg.
Hoffentlich gewinnt ihr wieder.


----------



## dalbi (26 Juni 2011)

Hi,

ja, echt klasse, macht weiter so.

Aber das nächste mal bitte mit Trikottausch. 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Sven_HH (26 Juni 2011)

Meine Meinung dazu..

Habe mir trotzdem das Spiel angesehen, hat mich allerdings nicht überzeugt. 
Werde mir den Rest der WM wohl schenken.

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Verpolt (29 Juni 2011)

suprashoeshot schrieb:


> Sale Online Store.We Offer High QualityAnd So On. The Lowest Price, New Style And Free Shipping!



Endlich bist du da  !

Ich dachte schon, es gibt nirgends mehr Schuhe


----------



## Ralle (29 Juni 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Endlich bist du da  !
> 
> Ich dachte schon, es gibt nirgends mehr Schuhe



Mach bitte die Links aus deinem Zitat raus, genau darum geht es den Spammern!


----------



## Verpolt (29 Juni 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mach bitte die Links aus deinem Zitat raus, genau darum geht es den Spammern!



Erledigt         
_______________________


----------



## Kilom (29 Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch nicht der begeisterte Frauen Fußball Fan. Jetzt wird nur so ein Hype darum gemacht weil es die WM im eigenen Land ist und die deutschen auch noch Titelverteidiger sind. Also ich denke mehr Faktoren kann es nicht geben um zu versuchen die Leute dafür zu begeistern, aber man merkt doch schnell dass es nicht annährend sogut funktioniert wie erhofft ! Man kann die Leute auch nicht zwingen in die Stadien zu gehen oder den TV anzuschmeißen.


----------



## Paule (29 Juni 2011)

Kilom schrieb:


> Man kann die Leute auch nicht zwingen in die Stadien zu gehen oder den TV anzuschmeißen.





> Christoph Barth:
> "... lockt das ein paar 100 Zuschauer auf den Platz... "


Immerhin war bei dem Spiel Deutschland Kanada das Stadion restlos ausverkauft.


----------



## Question_mark (29 Juni 2011)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				Paule schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin war bei dem Spiel Deutschland Kanada das Stadion restlos ausverkauft.



Also ca. 74k im Stadion und nochmal einige Millionen Zuschauer im Fernsehen. Soviele Leute gucken mir nicht bei der Arbeit zu ...
Ausser bei Störungssuche mit Anlagenstillstand, oder empfinde ich das nur so*ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Juni 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ....... Soviele Leute gucken mir nicht bei der Arbeit zu ...
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark


 

Ich überlege grade ernsthaft woran das wohl liegen könnte..........


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (30 Juni 2011)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die warten bestimmt auch nur darauf, dass du das Trikot wechselst


----------



## maxi (1 Juli 2011)

Naja,

die Frauen spielen sicherleich nicht schlecht und es ist auch Fussball.
Auch gebührt Ihnen ein hoher Respet und Anerkennung für das was Sie da leisten.

Jedoch ist meine Meinung zu Fussball die, das Fussball ein modernen Gladiatorenkampf (zumeist) ohne Blut ist.
Gerade hier in München, mit unseren drei Großen und mehreren kleinen Vereinen, ist eigentlich nahezu jeder ein Fussballfan.


Frauenfussball ist hingegen irgendwie wie Frauenhokey, Freuenbaskeball etc.
Eien tolle Leistung, sehr gute Spiele.

Aber Euphorie, nein.


----------



## b1k86-DL (1 Juli 2011)

habe mir gestern das Spiel angeschaut. Das Spiel war ok und hart umkämpft (die gehen ganz schon in die Tacklings) aber irgendwie kommt bei mir keine Spannung auf, aber vlt. kommt das ja noch in den Entscheidungspiele. Werde auf jeden Fall die WM verfolgen ! Gruß Benjamin


----------



## Paule (10 Juli 2011)

*Schade*

Deutschland - Japan
0 - 1

Hat leider nicht geklappt, war aber ein sehr spannendes Spiel.


----------



## Tommi (10 Juli 2011)

...wenn man vorher so hoch gelobt wird, geht das meist schief...:shock:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## IBFS (10 Juli 2011)

BRASILIEN vs. USA --  ein geiles Spiel  und ich war LIVE dabei!

Frank


----------



## Tommi (10 Juli 2011)

Na, da haste ja unter allen Begegnungen die bisher spannenste erwischt!

(soweit ich das beurteilen kann )

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## IBFS (10 Juli 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Na, da haste ja unter allen Begegnungen die bisher spannenste erwischt!



Das kann man wohl sagen ... ich war zu allen Spielen in Dresden.
England gegen Neuseeland war auch sehr gut.


Einschätzung zum Spiel BRA-USA:

Am Anfang waren die Zuschauer nach neutral, aber  
nach den ganzen Unsportlichkeiten der Brasilianerinnen 
und den dämlichen  Fehlentscheidungen der Schiri-Tussi 
schrien alle nur noch   JU - ES  - EH! 
und pfiffen die "FallSucht"-Marta gnadenlos aus!

Frank


----------



## Sinix (11 Juli 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> 
> , aber
> nach den ganzen Unsportlichkeiten der Brasilianerinnen
> ...




Hört sich an als wären die Brasillianerinnen die Italiener des Frauenfußballs


----------



## IBFS (11 Juli 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Hört sich an als wären die Brasillianerinnen die Italiener des Frauenfußballs



Ich war vor dem Spiel eigentlich eher für Brasilien, aber bei solchen
Rumzickereinen und dem blöden Getue von Marta - nene!

Frank


----------



## Approx (12 Juli 2011)

Frauenfußball?
-Ich find' beides gut.


----------



## Tommi (12 Juli 2011)

Moin Approx,

guter Spruch,
bleib so wie Du bist... *ROFL*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Paule (18 Juli 2011)

*Hammer, was für ein Finale!*

Das war echt super spannend! 
Gratulation an die nervenstarken Fußballerfrauen aus Japan zur Weltmeisterschaft.
Gratulation für die amerikanischen Mädels zum zweiten Platz auch wenn sie meiner Meinung nach den Titel verdient hätten. 
Das Netz der Japanerinnen hat schon sehr oft gewackelt, leider nur von außen.


----------



## Tommi (18 Juli 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Das war echt super spannend!


 
das stimmt, ich habe auch bis zum Schluss geschaut...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Iri (26 Juli 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute das Eröffnungsspiel angeschaut.
> Deutschland gegen Kanada (2:1)
> 
> Das war echt klasse Fußball, alle Achtung. :s12:
> ...



Ja ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das Spiel echt super war..Die Frauen haben gezeigt, dass Fußball nicht nur für Männer ist


----------

